
Show HN: Fully functional Landing Page UI/UX done on a monthly subscription - JunaidBhai
http://draftss.com
======
JunaidBhai
Hi HN,

We've built Draftss! An unlimited landing page & graphic design service for
founders building side-projects/startups.

We've initially launched with graphic design as a service. Now we're adding
fully functional landing page UI/UX done with HTML/CSS/JS in our array of
services on a monthly subscription.

Looking for constructive feedback on making our product better and more useful
for our customers.

URL: [http://draftss.com](http://draftss.com)

